# Cascade valley metro park fishing?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

has anyone fished cascade valley? i went by there going to mogadore and saw a river. if so, what was caught?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

haven't been there yet this year.... waiting for the river to come down... needs too stop raining.... lots of small smallmouth in there few good ones too!!! occasional pike carp gills some crappie!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

small mouth?!! awesome!! how is the fishing in the spring? where do i fish at? what do i use!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Pretty much anywhere in the river that you can access will have smallmouth, some spots are better than others but its more find to find these yourself. In the spring I usualy stick with a rebel wee craw or crawfish imitation lure. During the summer and into the fall you can use white roostertails, 2" grubs on a jighead or small crankbaits and catch them all day long. Look for areas of slack water in the rapids or the tailouts at the bottom of a set of rapid. There are some nice ones in there but you will catch 20 12"ers for every decent one you catch.

Scott Williams


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

With all the rain we have had, the combined sewer overflows have been working overtime. Watch out for floating turds, used condoms, tampon applicators and a stray syringe or two.
Other than that, the smallie fishing can be pretty fun.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Was down there on Sunday, and the river is pretty high. I think we need a good week of no rain before it is fishable down there. Still some nice Smallies down there. I caught a few in 15-17 inch range, but mostly dinks which are fun to catch as well.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i dug though my tackle box, and i found
*mepps comet mino size 2 silver blade
*mepps blackfury 0 size chartuse hair
*little cleo 1/8 oz chartuse spoon
*acme phobe nickel blue 1/4 oz
*bomber fat a crawfish brown 5/16 oz
*bass pro tourney crawfish 1/6 oz
*rapala original floater jo7 perch
i am talking about fishing the section along cuyahoga street.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I usually check the nearest monitoring site on the USGS website to see what the river flow is at before I go fish the river, the site at Old Portage road is closest

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/new/index.php?m=real&r=oh&w=map

It's showing 1500 cfs right now. The river in that area becomes too fast to wade if the river is over 200-300 cfs in my experience. Still possible to fish from shore of course, but when the river is this high the fishing is tough.

I was getting lots of suckers Monday evening on another section of the Cuyahoga in Akron fishing nightcrawlers on the bottom. Most were in the 12-18" size range so they were a good fight on an ultralight. Kept a few to use as cutbait for catfish. Caught a bunch of white perch too, but mostly small ones.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was hiking at the Gorge Park upstream of Cascade Valley last night. The water was definitely too high to fish! At the dam spillway water was shooting up 20' in the air when it hit the concrete blocks that slow the water down. Usually when the river is fishable the water is below the top of the blocks. 

Saw 2 guys dive off the fishing pier in the Edison Pool. They were in their early 20's. They climbed back up over the railing and jogged the trails with wet clothes! I think maybe they were training to be members of Seal Team 6! 

I like to hit the river in this area in the middle of summer when it's too hot to be on a boat. You can wade in shorts and cool off. Lots of 8-10" smallmouth in there. Never caught one bigger than 16" in that section. That section should be good right now once the water level goes down. The bass will be spawning in the slack water.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

the cascade area is a great spot. I used to fish the chuckery portion every day after school for about 2 years....when it WOULD fish... shoot me a pm if you need directions on where to access the river at.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

about 2 or 3 miles down stream (where i live) is the best smallie fishing ive done in the cuyahoga with brown tube jigs, a few around 4 pounds. and a five pounder, and in the last two days ive accidently caught two pike the first one was 21" the second one was 17" all on tube jiggs.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've caught a lot of smallmouth and a pike out of there. A friend of mine got a nice catfish. I've had my best luck on Chartreuse/Yellow rooster tails and Rebel craws. Watch out for snags. There are a ton of them.


----------



## DGwhistle40 (Jun 5, 2011)

BUMP

I live very near there ... anybody having luck?


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

swimming above the edison dam..gross


----------

